# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Foundational Knowledgebase Scope Limitations and Assumptions

## Bryan

This thread is to establish some logical limits and assumptions to be made within the Foundational Knowledgebase. As of current I have identified the following:



*Scope*
The Foundational Knowledgebase will be limited in scope based on the following elements:

 *Earth based*  Issues outside of planet Earth will not be considered.
 *Identifiable & measurable*  Issues that cannot be specifically identified or scientifically measured will not be considered; including any esoteric elements.



*Core Human Knowledge*
The Foundational Knowledgebase will reply upon important pre-developed bodies of work:

 *Scientific knowledge*  Bodies of work of proven scientific facts that have been developed through the use of the scientific method will be relied upon. Scientific theories and controversies can be covered with no conclusions made.
 *Human psychology*  Bodies of work of proven human psychology principles will be relied upon.

----------

